# spouse do drugs



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

we had been together for 7 years no children involved i thought he was able to change but he has not he has took tvs and etc out of the house and also pawn rings so this last time he came home he really wasnt aspect me to be there but i decided im not running away since im the only one paying the bills all he do is sit and watch tv and make up things that he think i should do let me give you example he want to commit a crime like pretend like someone broke into the house and have the police come and out and do a burglar report and the insurance people come out so he can get some money from that and leave for good he asked me about and i told him im not for that kind of mess my parents didnt raise me up like that i feel that if you aint got it u just dont have it he done spend all of his money on what he wanted to do and now he is broke. im at the point of my life dont have time for this kind of drama that is sad case i need some advice what i should do cause one i dont know what i will be walking into once i arrive home, on a daily basic cause sometime i feel like not going home also he gave his phone to the drugs people mad at me cause he dont have a money or any money im at the point i want out i try to keep the peace he just not a happy person think i should help him out i been helping him out for 7 years enough is enough at one time i did love him but not i dont even like him i know you suppose to forgive and forget how can you forgive and forget if things keep going on the same way when he had 6100 thousand dollars and all u can say im sorry that is not enough desperate in need of help


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Seems that you have a choice to make. Your husband seems determined to hit rock bottom. Your choice is whether he takes you down with him or not. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

